# Polphail ghost village,Portavadie **IMAGE HEAVY!!**



## Valiumknights (Aug 19, 2014)

This site was spectacular,mysterious,eerie and a delight all at once. Just knowing nobody has ever lived here is crazy,it's like something from a film set. I visited back in March 2014 and it was more than worth the almost 4 hour drive from Glasgow. I highly recommend checking this place out before it's gone for good... 


Here is some *BACKGROUND*
Polphail was built during the early 1970s to provide accommodation for up to 500 workers at a nearby oil platform construction yard in Portavadie, but was never occupied because the yard never went into production.
There have been numerous proposals to create timeshare facilities on the site of the derelict village over the years, but all have failed to attract sponsors. A further proposal reviewed in 2006 projected a village which could rival Tighnabruaich in size, with a marina for up to 250 vessels.In October 2009, a group of six graffiti artists were granted permission to paint on walls within the derelict accommodation buildings of Polphail, prior to its imminent demolition.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 19, 2014)

Great explore there fella, some quality graffiti too...


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 19, 2014)

Great stuff, I have been meaning to go here for ages but never had the time. Thanks for putting this up.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 19, 2014)

Love the artwork round the place


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 19, 2014)

Always fancied this place but whenever I'm anywhere near it, I'm too busy with work!

Cheers for the pics


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, that does look eerie! Thanks for sharing. Some nice artwork in there aswell


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow not seen this place come up before, looks fantastic!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2014)

Really good graffiti thanks for sharing.


----------



## tweeddale (Aug 28, 2014)

I visited in January and it is a very evocative place. 
It had many hazards: most sewer drain covers are missing and the open tops are often hidden in undergrowth. Broken glass is everywhere and in the stairwell atrium large shards were ready to fall. Beware of conduits and pipes bent to eye level at doorways.
Most floors are sound concrete but the flat roofs are potentially dangerous being of a fibreboard covered with roofing felt, many areas of board are saturated
Seemingly demolition is again underway, now in the service block with internal walls demolished, some pictures of this on the Urban Glasgow site.
If you want to visit, sooner rather than later would be wise.
There is a Kindle book on Polphail (or Pollphail - double L) for those wanting more background, I found it a fascinating read. 
For those fancying the conspiracy angle for this expensive folly (rather than gross incompetence) search Clyde oil, Faslane & submarines.


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 14, 2014)

This is a dangerous place indeed. I used that guitar to fend off the rabid goat people on my last visit. Never thought I'd see it again..


----------



## Rikora (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow.

I think it does make it more interesting that it's never been lived in... awesome


----------



## AgentTintin (Jan 2, 2015)

Bugger. I was in Portavadie at the marina today... I've wanted to see this site for a while and I completely forgot where it was! If only I'd remembered


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 2, 2015)

You can see it from the marina


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 2, 2015)

This is somewhere I would really like to see.


----------

